# need plant ID



## jolywoo (Mar 23, 2004)

i collected this plant in a lake near Syracuse NY. It was growing submerged in shallow water. The plant looks similar to stargrass but the leaves are thinner, longer, and not as delicate. There also seems to be a green vein running down the middle of the leaf. looking at the plant finder, juncus repens looks like the closest match. any ideas?
thanks


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I can tell you that it's not _Juncus repens_. It is most likely a _Potamogeton_, but I don't know which one it might be. Can you take some more pictures?


----------



## jolywoo (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks for the help Cavan. I think your right about it being a potamogeton. I looked at the plant finder again and found potamogeton gayi to resemble it. It has similar leaves with the green vein in the middle of the leaf.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/images/Potamogetonaceae/Potamogetongayi1.jpg

here is another pic of the plant, this time in my high light tank.
anyone agree?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It does look a lot like gayi, but we're a bit too far north for that. Looking through the USDA site might be helpful.


----------



## jolywoo (Mar 23, 2004)

yea, thats what i was thinking. I just planted these 2 days ago so i guess i'll just let in grow in more and see what happens.
thanks


----------

